# congrats



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Cool! What bow is he shooting?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That's so weird it might just be true, but I'll reserve deciding if I believe it or not until I actually see him shooting one in a competition.

What will he do with those 8 Apexes he has?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

most of them are for sale.except for the ones he won his world titles with.im sure he wont have any problems making his pse find the spot.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*ya right?*

are you serious?

G


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

This is Christmas Day not April Fools Day.:mg:


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

Was shooting at York yesterday and had some old guy with a new moneymaker pounding the X's beside me. Seems like the change is working out.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

You had your head in the clouds "F" that was a illusion
Merry Christmas to all


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

He happen to have a C4 for sale then? I happen to know a ******* looking for one. 31" draw, Right hand, black and camo maybe, 70#..........


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

saw trillus shooting pse today.pounding x's


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thats strange cosidering the pic of him holding the new mathews triumph


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:mg: The sky is falling! The sky is falling! :mg:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

jeronimo said:


> thats strange cosidering the pic of him holding the new mathews triumph


Where would we find this picture? 

Thanx,


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Back inside cover of the 2010 Mathews catalog.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Where would we find this picture?
> 
> Thanx,


right here . i thought he was holding it but i was wrong.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

photo shop is great!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

shakyshot said:


> photo shop is great!


its on the last page of the 2010 mathews catalog. i have no idea how to photoshop :sad:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DT stopped by the store today and confirmed that he has indeed resigned from Mathews and has a contract with PSE. 

Cheaplaughs - you get one free "I told you so" :lol:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you blame the man - I mean come on can you say waffle iron. PSE has good product no doubt about it. I mean would you rather walk onto the course with somethiong that resembles a bow are a box of eggo waffles.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moneymaker ain't exactly pretty, but it beats a milk crate. :lol:

Anyways, his contract with Mathews was up, he's a free agent and apparently PSE made him an offer he couldn't refuse...


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, you said it Stan.

That moneymaker is swet. Mr Fochuck's is one sweet machine, i picked that up and drew it - MMMMM mmmmmm

Now just sit back and watch all the Canadians put there Mathews up for sale - fire sale for sure. 

I will keep my Apex though :embara:





Stash said:


> Moneymaker ain't exactly pretty, but it beats a milk crate. :lol:
> 
> Anyways, his contract with Mathews was up, he's a free agent and apparently PSE made him an offer he couldn't refuse...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Easy now Dave. He'll be back, they always come back to the dark side.........


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I guess I won't be the only one with a MoneyMaker in my hands at National this year:darkbeer:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

You think so Rob, I don't know. If I was D I wouldn't touch that Triumph with a 10 foot pole. I like my Apex but I draw the line at a Milk Crate. BTW, that dude that eventually succumbed to the dark side got burned in the end - episode ?

Lets just face facts with this release of the Triumph, Mathews looks like they are retreating from the target game and taking their foam duckies and going to play in their own sand box. Nothing wrong with that, at least they have a strategy and moving forward with it unlike other bow companies that simply produce a bow for the sake of producing a bow and declaring it the best, most accurate blah, blah.

Perhaps they are thinking out of the box and have come up with something really hot, but my suspicions say not. Maybe someone will prove otherwise



:darkbeer:



cath8r said:


> Easy now Dave. He'll be back, they always come back to the dark side.........


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I hear you Dave. Mathews has the deepest talent pool, IMHO, and someone will win a title or two with the Triumph. I think that the Hoyts aern't for everyone, Mathews aern't for everyone, PSE's, Martins etc...... Thats why it a free world and we can shoot whatever we want. 
I kind like the looks and specs for the Triumph. It really bridges the gap from target, especially 3D, to hunting. Heck I've whacked a couple with the Apex, a bunch with the Conquests, a few with the Ovation and this year so far a couple with the DrenLD. There is a bow for everyone out there. Except that Tyhurst kid. He should stick with trapshooting. I'd love a Triumph, just gotta scare up $1200.00.
Dietmars gonna light it up with whatever PSE suits him. I'm sure he'll represent well for them.


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, D will light it upwith whatever he shoots.

Now the $1200.00 Question

WHY?

You know Rob, I'm geting older and hate parting with my money - cheap SOB I am. The last bow I bought new was $875.00 - 4 years ago 2006

Since then I have not paid over 600.00 for a used bow 1 or 2 years old in excellent shape. Mathews Apex, Hoyt Vantage and 2 Hoyt Ultras all in pristine condition. Once bows reached that Grand price point - forget about it, let some other dumb bugger pay full pop and take the hit. Not me

Wait a year and get it half price. The classifieds are like a kid in a candy store here - someone always has something to buy or sell. All the educated, ignorant individuals here on this site and voila everything is at firesale prices - whats that tell ya 

Be patient.

Hope to see you indoors, if not for sure outdoors







cath8r said:


> I hear you Dave. Mathews has the deepest talent pool, IMHO, and someone will win a title or two with the Triumph. I think that the Hoyts aern't for everyone, Mathews aern't for everyone, PSE's, Martins etc...... Thats why it a free world and we can shoot whatever we want.
> I kind like the looks and specs for the Triumph. It really bridges the gap from target, especially 3D, to hunting. Heck I've whacked a couple with the Apex, a bunch with the Conquests, a few with the Ovation and this year so far a couple with the DrenLD. There is a bow for everyone out there. Except that Tyhurst kid. He should stick with trapshooting. I'd love a Triumph, just gotta scare up $1200.00.
> Dietmars gonna light it up with whatever PSE suits him. I'm sure he'll represent well for them.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am in the market for a few Perrazzi shotguns... know anyone with a few? Good thing that they aren't over priced :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> I am in the market for a few Perrazzi shotguns... know anyone with a few? Good thing that they aren't over priced :mg:


:chortle:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

DT will shoot well with anything in his hands. As the old saying goes...it's not the bow, but the indian.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris, try CGN. Its like ArcheryTalk but with guns and for Canadians.
Their Equipment Exchange is full of buy and tryers like us. 

Those MoneyMakers look unconventional but they have all the right specs. I haven't seen one at any shoots I've been to. A tonne of Bowmadness and X-Forces and home grown PSE experiments. Guys with limbs from this bow and that a riser from that bow and homemade strings. All good shooters.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Surprising to say the least... Or, is it? Strategically, very interesting. Won't matter much... as long as I'm in the game, I'll be looking at his boot straps as will most of us.

Just shoot the hell out of it, D.


----------

